# Gulf Stream



## Kathleen (Mar 8, 2003)

I will be visiting relatives in Carolina Beach on Memorial Day weekend who own a saiboat. Does anyone know about sailing out to the Gulf Stream. How long does it take? Is it worth the trip? Can you see the change in the color of the water? Is it hard to get out of the current once you get into it? Thanks.


----------



## soapfish (Aug 15, 2001)

Kathleen,
I sure hope that someone who can answer your questions will be on board with you when sailing out to the Gulfstream. If not, please remain on shore with your toes securly planted in beach sand.

Soapfish


----------



## RobC (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi, Kathleen. I've been out to the gulf stream many times on charters. From Little River, SC we go 40-50 miles out. Yes, water color changes. Beautiful dark blue out there. Color varies though. Travel time depends on the vessel and conditions. Just curious about the size of the vessel you'll be on. Sailing to the gulf stream isn't something you can do in an afternoon. Your relatives should be able to give you some answers. If not, I'd heed soapfish's advice


----------



## RobC (Feb 25, 2003)

Let me clarify that you CAN sail to the gulf stream in an afternoon. Typically I go on all day fishing charters on a 45-50 foot vessel and travel time to the stream is 3-4 hours. This is a rather slow rolling vessel and I don't know how many knots, but it's a pretty lengthy ride. I've been out on a smaller vessel with big twin outboards and it took a couple hours or so, but we were really moving!


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks for the help so far. Please keep the advice coming. The sailboat is 25' with a 10 hp motor.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

GeeeezzzKathleen.....make sure you leave word with a relative or friend who will contact the coastguard for you. the R


----------



## RobC (Feb 25, 2003)

Have your relatives sailed this particular vessel to the gulf stream before? Sounds a little small for such a journey. Matter of fact, it's not much bigger than my '96 Lincoln Towncar! Weather can change quickly out there. I'd be sure to have adequate navigation and communication equipment.


----------



## RobC (Feb 25, 2003)

Kathleen, I'm curious as to why you would want to sail to the gulf stream. Are you planning on doing some fishing there? There's really nothing to see...it's just open water. It's not like it's a fast-moving body of water that you can see. You will see changes in water color long before you get to the gulf stream, if that's what you're interested in. I go for the fishing: grouper, red & silver snapper, etc.


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 8, 2003)

You are all talking me out of this. Has anyone had a positive experience? We do have a good radio and GPS.


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

and how well do you swim Kathleen???? the R


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 8, 2003)

Rhondel - Your humor is great! I'm beginning to think that no one has success stories on this one. Would it add to the plot that I'm from Boston? We have all been boating for decades.


----------



## RobC (Feb 25, 2003)

I don't mean to deter you from making the trip. If the boat is in good order, has the necessary provisions and you feel comfortable about it, by all means go. I love being out on the open ocean; nothing else like it. I think that the board is concerned that you may be getting in over your head (no pun intended). Do you have much sailing experience? How many people will be on board and what are their qualifications?


----------



## fishnkid (Sep 30, 2001)

well kathleen if your up to it then good luck. Make sure you pick a time when you have about a week of good weather. You dont want to be out that far and have a big storm come in. Especially on a sail boat.


----------



## PlankCaster (Oct 22, 2001)

Hey gang, 
Kathleen, I'm really not trying to put a damper on your trip but I'm with the rest of the guys, shooting for the gulf stream in a 25 foot boat is just pushing it too much. Depending on the time of year, the gulf stream can run close to 60 miles off the shores of the Outer Banks and thats a long run no matter what boat your in. A lot of things can come up in those miles and especially in an area where the seafaring is particularly treacherous. IMHO a sailboat just does not have the necesary bottom configureation to safely make a run of that distance in that area. With all due respect I mean in no way to discount your previous sailing experiance, but the weather really can come from nowhere in that area. Whatever you decide to do I hope that you have fun and stay safe. 
Tight lines and popped riggers.


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 8, 2003)

Thanks for all the help. Sounds like a day on the intracoastal makes more sense!


----------



## Surf and Turf (Oct 1, 2002)

Thank God!

Kathleen, it is a 3 hour ride out and back at 20 mph. How fast does that sail boat go? And what's a 10 HP motor going to do? The wind and current will move you faster out there. Take a look at this link and it will give you an idea of how far your adventure would be.
http://www.weatherimages.org/data/imag388.html 

Glad you changed your mind!


----------



## the rhondel (Feb 6, 2003)

She's come to her senses and swallowed her bean- town pride.Thank you Kathleen.We can all rest easy and fish in peace while you visit.


----------



## Kathleen (Mar 8, 2003)

Who said anything about swallowing bean-town pride? Remember St. Patty's Day is being celebrated all weekend up here!!!!


----------

